

Show HN: Green Score – Walk Score for Sustainability - tbgvi
http://greenscor.es

======
tbgvi
This was created a few weeks ago for a local hackathon run by a sustainability
focused non-profit in Chicago. Placed first out of around 13 teams and thought
I'd run it past the HN crowd. Unfortunately we only have data for Chicago at
the moment, but the team & I plan on making improvements and adding data.

Some more background is here:
[http://www.dnainfo.com/chicago/20140707/downtown/how-
green-i...](http://www.dnainfo.com/chicago/20140707/downtown/how-green-is-
your-neighborhood-new-app-reveals-surprises-both-good-bad)

------
o_____________o
Looking forward to seeing NYC supported and that email requirement removed.

Heatmaps would be interesting too.

------
mlinksva
Cool idea. It'd be nice if calculation and data were transparent, unlike
bike/transit/walkscore.

